# Fog lights not working!!!



## NYCC (Sep 27, 2011)

I think the fuse for the fog lights may have blown because they are both not working. The manual is extremely unclear about the location of the fuses. Any help would be appreciated. TIA


----------



## NYCC (Sep 27, 2011)

Can somebody please help me out...my fog lights are not turning on. On the switch, when i turn and pull it for fog lights, the indicator doesnt turn green as well. this all happened after i switched out my aftermarket fogs back to the stock ones (one of the aftermarkets had condensation and i was exchanging it.) Ive never had this problem before. Aftermarkets used the stock wiring so im thinking it may just be a blown fuse or something. anybody know which fuse it could have been and if so where its located?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

http://nitrodownloads.net/signup/volkswagen_fuse_diagram_cc_2011.rar
Link to fuse diagram. You need to sign up at this site to download the file. Hope this helps.:beer: 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

NYCC said:


> Can somebody please help me out...my fog lights are not turning on. On the switch, when i turn and pull it for fog lights, the indicator doesnt turn green as well. this all happened after i switched out my aftermarket fogs back to the stock ones (one of the aftermarkets had condensation and i was exchanging it.) Ive never had this problem before. Aftermarkets used the stock wiring so im thinking it may just be a blown fuse or something. anybody know which fuse it could have been and if so where its located?


COmputer will disable them if high amps were detected. If all of the fuses are good, try disconnecting/reconnecting the battery.


----------



## NYCC (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok I disconnected the battery. The indicator for the fog lights turns green now when i switch it, but the lights themselves still do not turn on. Do you kno which fuses may have been affected? Any other suggestions? Thanks


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

I am having a similar problem, I used mine once last week and then again the other day and I noticed they weren't coming on?


----------



## NYCC (Sep 27, 2011)

Any other suggestions?? If not im gonna have to pay $180 for vw to just take a look at it... those bastards


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

^^^^
Where in NY are you?


----------



## NYCC (Sep 27, 2011)

^^^^^Forest Hills(Queens)


----------



## NYCC (Sep 27, 2011)

any and all help would b appreciated


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

You got a PM.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

There is no fuse for the foglights, the central electronics control module has electronic overcurrent protection. Probably need to reset it thru VAGCOM.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

FYI

There is a fuse for the fog lights and it’s the same fuse as the *Windshield Washer Pump*. Its fuse # 40 and it’s a 25 amp fuse.

Hope this helps in the future. We just found out tonight.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

According to the VW Factory Service manual wiring diagrams, there is no fuse for the fog lights. Fuse #40 only feeds the washer fluid pump, nothing else. This agrees with the fuse diagram and list in the 2010 Owners Manual, booklet 3.3, page 101. The 12V power feed is fused going into the Central Electronics Control Module (which switches the 12V to the fog lights), perhaps one of those fuses is blown (but then other things would not work either). 

Either the factory wiring diagrams are wrong for a 2009-2011, or the OP has a 2012.

Seki : Where did you get the info that fuse #40 is for the Fog lights?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

I got it got it from practice last night on the OP car. 

I did a VCDS and got Windshield Washer Pump error we changed the fuse that was blown and the fogs came on. The owner’s manual does say it’s only for washer fluid pump but it looks like they are connected.

Its possible that it’s a typo in the owner’s manual and it would not be the first time that we see that in a VW. :laugh:


----------



## ThatRuinedMk1 (Jan 15, 2017)

NYCC said:


> I think the fuse for the fog lights may have blown because they are both not working. The manual is extremely unclear about the location of the fuses. Any help would be appreciated. TIA


Hey man, I hate to reboot such an old thread but I am having a similar issue with my 6. Redoing a previous R front conversion and I am fixing the fog lights that never worked. For some reason, when tested at the connector, I am not getting any voltage on one side of the fog harness. On the other I'm getting about 10.5 volts. I go to plug in my new fogs and neither turn on. All of my fuses are good and all of the other lights work. Is something wrong with my BCM/CECM?


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

ThatRuinedMk1 said:


> Hey man, I hate to reboot such an old thread but I am having a similar issue with my 6. Redoing a previous R front conversion and I am fixing the fog lights that never worked. For some reason, when tested at the connector, I am not getting any voltage on one side of the fog harness. On the other I'm getting about 10.5 volts. I go to plug in my new fogs and neither turn on. All of my fuses are good and all of the other lights work. Is something wrong with my BCM/CECM?


Are you connecting the fogs before turning on the power to them? If not, they will never power on due to system not seeing them. If connected then powered but still not working, what’s the power consumption(35w or 55w) for factory fogs of mk6 and the ones you are connecting?


----------



## ThatRuinedMk1 (Jan 15, 2017)

I am wiring everything up and then turning them on at the switch. I'm not sure on the power consumption from the factory because I have never had the factory fogs/bumper installed, but the LED DRL's have a stamp on them that says 8 watts.


----------



## verrmaja (Feb 28, 2017)

Disconnecting the battery, waiting 30 seconds did the trick for me. Fog lights came on after connecting the battery. I tried stock bulbs, removing the light switch, checking all fuses, relays. It was a code stuck in the computer, clearing it will turn on the fogs either by disconnect or vcds vag. Thanks VW vortex for the guide to fix it. Just wanted to share my experience. I installed 5amp led fog bulbs and there was no canbus or weak canbus on the bulbs for VW cars. Installed a decoder, worked for a bit but then the fog lights did not come on at all. That's why I had to disconnect it from the battery. Changing to different decoders, looking for the ones that work indefinitely.


----------



## jorgan202 (10 mo ago)

Hi, Touran 2015, Rear fogs not working. I will try the battery disconnect, bulbs do work, and dash light says they're on, so fuse is OK. VCDS shows no fault codes. Having taken out the cluster the right hand side has a set of two wires, not found on the left. I'm trying to find what its connected to? see attached photo. I get an open circuit when testing it. The wires go into the lens space, but I can't see what its attached to and I can't split the lens from the back plate.


----------



## jorgan202 (10 mo ago)

Solved the problem. Found that the setting on the first bit in the long code for the VCDS was not selected and with reselecting it to Right hand Drive solved the problem. Would still like to know what the wires are for in the rear right lamp?


----------

